# RIP, Nook Touch



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2014/02/17/barnes-noble-discontinues-nook-touch/#more-63720


----------



## scribbler100 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's a shame. The nook simple touch was my first ereader and it's still going strong.  I've downloaded and read so many books on it; it was a great comfort to me during a difficult time.


----------



## astonwest (Dec 29, 2010)

This saddens me too...I've had my Simple Touch for the last 2 years or so, and hope it lasts a long time since I have no interest in any of the higher-end offerings out there (just want an e-book reader).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

They haven't abandoned eInk yet - they still have the Nook GlowLight (front lit like the Paperwhite). I had a Simple Touch - it was lovely for reading, a royal pain for anything else, unfortunately.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Just noticed this, that too bad, I really like my Nook Simple Touch.  

I thought long and hard about switching completely over to Nook but I couldn't find a font size that I liked (the smaller fonts were too small, and the large fonts too big) and to read in bed I would have to track down a first gen Nook to get the screen raised.  

I bought mine before Glow came out and wish that mine had the built in light, but I don't use the Nook enough to justify buying another one.  I spent a few minutes playing with the newest Nook, and didn't like it.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Seems like they aren't going to continue with ereaders. The glow is all that's left. I have the simple touch, don't use it often. B&N ebooks are a little more expensive.


----------

